# Engineers Corner > Electrical Engineering Circuit diagram for lighting arrestor

## Geek_Guest

I want to know about circuit diagram for lighting arrestor and as well as working principle of the equipment

*Question asked by visitor Raman.S*

----------


## idowu

circuit diagram for lighting arrestor

----------


## vishvesh8489

Hello everybody,

 Can anybody explain me the Corona effect?

----------


## faizan34

lightning arresters are used for protection purposes against lightning strokes.
so whole of the equipment is shielded against lightning strokes,lightning is discharged to earth with the help of rod(lightning arrester) which is usually placed at the upper part of building

----------

